# February 2017 - GRAND FICTION CHALLENGE!!!



## kilroy214 (Feb 1, 2017)

*LITERARY MANEUVERS: GRAND FICTION CHALLENGE
ORDINARY CHAOS*​*​**Click here to see the entries!*​
*To enter this competition, you must have received and invitation*



 Send your story to me via private message. Approximately 48 hours after you do so, I'll post it to the* workshop thread *anonymously. Within those 48 hours, you may send any change you wish to make. Once your story is posted by me, no changes will be made. You have until the very last minute of the competition to send your entry, but you can't make any changes after the competition ends. If you're unable to reach me, ask my esteemed colleague astroannie. If she is not available, ask one of the other moderators on the site after notifying the proper authorities.

 The prompt this year: *Ordinary Chaos*

 You've got 1000 words at your disposal, choose them wisely.

 Your identity will be revealed upon release of the results.




*The Judges*


*Moderan*
*Sam*
*Kyle R.*
*Em Woodbury*
*MJ Preston*
*Terry  D *


 There'll be a fan vote (People's Choice Award) during the judging period. 


*The Prize*


*First Place
*
*
*$125
 Year of FoWF
One print or digital copy of any book in the Meerkat Press Catalog (print retail value US$16.99)


Medal
 Automatic qualification in 2018's competition, should there be one and if it works the same way.



*Second Place*

$50
 Half a year of FoWF
One print or digital copy of any book in the Meerkat Press Catalog (print retail value US$16.99)




*Third Place*

$25 
 Month of FoWF
One print or digital copy of any book in the Meerkat Press Catalog (print retail value US$16.99)




*People's Choice Award*

$25
One print or digital copy of any book in the Meerkat Press Catalog (print retail value US$16.99)
Winners will receive their prize via Paypal. Make one if you don't have one.








*The Rules*
​

*All forum rules apply.* Click here for the full list.
*No Poetry entries*
*Only one entry per member.*
*Don't press the Like, LOL or Thanks button on any entry in this thread until the competition is over.*
*The word limit is 1000 words not including the title.* If you go over, I won't post it. Microsoft Word and Google Drive are the standard for checking this. If your writing style is unique and the word count is wrong on either of those, you'll be fine.



*Any questions or concerns, PM me.
Or astroannie

​**Click here to see the entries!*​

*
The competition closes on Tuesday, the 14th of February at 11:59 PM, GMT.*
Click here for the current time


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 1, 2017)

*!!!CLICK HERE TO SEE THE ENTRIES!!!*


----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 14, 2017)

We have reached the end of our Grand Fiction Challenge this year. The rest of the entries will be posted over the next 48 hours. Enjoy the reading!


----------

